# Whistle project



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

Was there ever a home build project to add a whistle into a lionel train. I would think with moden electronics this would be easy.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well John, jump right in. There are circuits to do that. First, let me compare it to a diesel horn. You need the circuit. I have some. You need to get parts. The plans were developed in the 90's so you will have to order them, Radio Shack will not have them all. Some older ones are obsolete.Then, if train mounted you will need to activate it. The DCC guys just press a button. I do not know how to replace the relay electronically? All I know, is to have a reed switch activated by a magnet. 
In my learning curve I am that far. Today sound products are available if you build just one it will not be cost effective to do it. I do it to learn so I did not buy store completed boards. Most people buy, for time saving reasons which is understandable. Me, I take one step at a time and show projects that I have built and present them.
There are four books by Peter Thorne The yellow book has a deluxe sound system but it is not on a train ,he does discuss sending sound through the rails. Sound Quality is also an issue. So far my horn sounds like a VW bug. I have it mounted on a bread board am plan to replace the pots with resistors to get a good sound.
I do not want to sound discouraging but those are the facts.
Modern train books? DOn't know of any. Today the stuff is bought cheep and building has taken a back seat.


Your answer at amazon steam whistle for 11 bucks. That is a good deal maybe worth it to see it. It is a kit.

Bill Bowden and ROb Paisley have RR circuits but no sound producing ones.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Whistle*

After all these years of lionel its hard to believe no one has a decent schematic for an on-board whistle.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a VW bug? Beep Beep

Now if you add the roadrunner and coyote to your RR you can use that for the sound.

Beep Beep


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Sound Project*


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*parts*

You are right, it does sound like a VW. If thats the case, a piezo element would have given you the same results, less parts, right?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Piezo? I have seen that before. I am just a cookbook circuit guy. Isn't that for Two tones? Part of the problem is I am getting just one when I have two tone generators. This is my first try using pots. I played with adjustments. I havent used this in months. Most of my effort was into the reversing circuit.

Back to your whistle. I thought the kit was good and may even order one. I found a series on model RR electronics. It may be geared for DC HO.
The first book has a whistle in it. He is still writing.
Amos I havn't researched.
Thorne, I have all four of his books
If you need info here it is.
They are used at amazon.


Model Railroad Electronics 1 - Paperback (Jun 1995) by Rutger Friberg
Complete Book of Model Railway Electronics - Hardcover (April 24, 1998) by Roger Amos
Model Railroad Electronics: Basic Concepts to Advanced Projects (Model Railroad Handbook) - Paperback (Jun 1994) by Peter J. Thorne


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Whistle*

The prefab board is a good start for the sound as long as it is decent. I need to design a circuit to sense a voltage increase(button pressed on transformer) to fire off the sound. Sure an increase of voltage from the transformer, speed change, would whistle but thats ok. Someone said the button injects dc into the track, dont believe it. All of the lionel transformers I have inject about 10vac over the existing voltage. Once we have that little circuit(should not be that hard to do) we are home free.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I had to back track and found the The ELectronic Railroad Co
An e unit project is listed under Hobby Corner.
I have no idea about it but take a look.


----------

